
6px Shuts Down - nparsons08
https://6px.io
======
stephenr
> We started 6px to give every company and individual access to quick, easy,
> affordable and reliable image processing capabilities in the cloud.

Im not sure a company that shuts down after 3 years is particularly
'reliable'.

> While 6px became the primary tool for image processing in the cloud for many
> amazing products and people

Hopefully, at least _some_ of those will learn the lesson here: anything you
don't control is a risk to your operation, and anything that's not a
commodity/standardised thing, is a huge risk when you don't control it.

